# Shimano GS and SGS--difference?



## Ken2 (Jan 12, 2004)

I did a search and checked the sticky at the top of this forum, but I can't see any difference in the photos or descriptions in the new XT M771 rear derailleur between GS and SGS. What is the diff?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Typically, GS will be either short cage or medium cage and the SGS will be long cage. As far as I know, Shimano aren't doing a short cage version of the M771, so GS will signify a medium cage.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

SteveUK said:


> Typically, GS will be either short cage or medium cage and the SGS will be long cage. As far as I know, Shimano aren't doing a short cage version of the M771, so GS will signify a medium cage.


short cages have historically been called SS (though they stopped making SS cage mtb derailleurs for a while), GS is mid, SGS long.


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

What Joules said, + the only short cage recently comes in Saint version.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

I did a search and found this thread because I was wondering the same thing. I checked the tech documents on Shimanos site and they list the GS as a long cage and the SGS as a super long cage.


----------



## B!LL (Sep 21, 2005)

You'll have the choice of a medium (GS) or long cage (SGS). The differing lengths of the cages translate into different chainwrap capacities for each version. The GS derailleur is best paired with a 2x10 XTR Crankset. The long cage SGS model has a greater chainwrap capacity, so it will handle the XTR Trail Triple Crank.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

2 years late...


----------



## sundru (Nov 1, 2011)

*Still helpful in 2011*

this thread is still helpful in 2011 :thumbsup:


----------



## jamadas (Jul 18, 2010)

sundru said:


> this thread is still helpful in 2011 :thumbsup:


I agree, still helpful


----------



## B!LL (Sep 21, 2005)

Ty... enjoit and ride more....


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks all for the info


----------



## Herc (Jun 18, 2012)

*Shimano GS and SGS Dimensions*

Does anyone know the pulley-to-pulley center-line dimensions for the Shimano GS vs. SGS rear derailleurs?


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

Herc said:


> Does anyone know the pulley-to-pulley center-line dimensions for the Shimano GS vs. SGS rear derailleurs?


+1
I think the XT (M786) RD on my bike is SGS, but I'm not 100% sure. Making the upgrade to a Oneup 40t cog and need to know if I will need the "RAD" cage.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Slx sgs shadow + has 9cm or 90mm centre to centre between jockeys


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

GS is 75mm
SGS is 90mm between pulley centres

GS is the medium cage
SGS is the long cage

These numbers are for 2012 XT Shadow Plus (clutched). I've heard of lengths varying on different years and versions so you almost have to measure for yourself.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Just so everybody knows, this thread is valid in 2017


----------



## ChILd_ReBoRn (Jul 30, 2015)

Yup, just googled it.. I got a sweet deal for an SGS, and those 15mm difference, shouldn't give me trouble for a 1x11 setup....


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

ChILd_ReBoRn said:


> Yup, just googled it.. I got a sweet deal for an SGS, and those 15mm difference, shouldn't give me trouble for a 1x11 setup....


Depending on your setup. It will.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

RonSonic said:


> Just so everybody knows, this thread is valid in 2017


Ummm...I think it was deleted.



ChILd_ReBoRn said:


> Yup, just googled it.. I got a sweet deal for an SGS, and those 15mm difference, shouldn't give me trouble for a 1x11 setup....


It may work with a goatlink or radr, but by itself it'll likely have issues on 11spd.


----------



## ChILd_ReBoRn (Jul 30, 2015)

What do you mean? I plan on using 30t (or 32t) up front, and 11-46 (or 11-42) at back. Xc riding, 29" hardtail


----------



## ChILd_ReBoRn (Jul 30, 2015)

I believed that m8000 was optimized for 1x11 spd, eliminating the need for radr or goat link


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The m8000 is for 11 speed, you didnt specify if it was the m8000 version you bought though.

M8000 is good up to at least 46t on the cassette. Chainring choice for 1x doesnt matter. A 26t or a 56t, just have to have a chain long enough

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

ChILd_ReBoRn said:


> I believed that m8000 was optimized for 1x11 spd, eliminating the need for radr or goat link


It is, and it's also got a longer cage than its 10 speed equivalents...around about 88mm for GS and 100mm for SGS pulley to pulley according to this thread (see last post for pics). This thread was all about 10spd stuff though, and since you didn't specify...


----------



## RVC (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes, this thread is still relevant. I used it but the observations I made of my bike differ from some of the information posted in this thread. The rear derailleur is an RD-M786.

Crank gears: 42-32-24
Cassette: 36-32-28-24-21-19-17-15-13-11

These give a capacity of 43T = [(36-11) + (42-24)] so this should be coupled to a long cage SGS. The medium SG is listed as having capacity of 36T. Maybe the Shimano website contains incorrect information? Maybe someone replaced the derailleur on my bike at some point and took what they could get so it is the wrong version?

I just looked at an SGS at REI and it features a much longer center-center distance between the jockey pulleys so I had to leave it at REI. The center-center distance of my RD-M786 is 79 mm. I have measured it several times.


----------



## Essam (Feb 25, 2021)

Relevant in 2021


----------

